# looking to upgrade



## LoveAtFirstRev (Sep 13, 2006)

what modifications under the hood can i do to boost performance and wont put too much strain on the engaine


----------



## 2005SE-R (Sep 12, 2006)

Do a CAI to start with (12whp gains). Next, don't exceed 110mph for longer then an hour. In other words, it takes a lot to strain these engines. Don't worry about the straining part. 

Some performance upgrades don't occur under the hood. Power, weight and suspension have a direct relationship to performance. 

Lighter cars go faster (every lb counts). Example, the stock SER rim weights 25lbs. There are trims that weight 17lbs each. That would be a weight savings of 68lbs (total on 4 trims). The nismo exhaust system weights less than the stock system. 

Altima's stock center pipe on the exhuast gets tight just before the "u" section hurting the ablitiy of the haust getting out. Plus the "U" section pipes should be replaced by "Y" pipes. The nismo exhaust system is a performance system that uses "Y" pipes instead of "u" pipe and a larger center pipe. This is an expensive upgrade.

Cars with better susension make turns better because the wheels and power is kept to the ground and level. 

There is more, but I'm out of time and have to go to a meeting.


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

FYI, the Nismo exhaust doesn't line up properly on the SE-R because of the modified bumper. Check out the archived Altima 3.5 project car and the current Altima SE-R project car on NissanPerformanceMag.com for more tips.


----------



## 2005SE-R (Sep 12, 2006)

Yep you're right, but I guess with slight mods, the old muf and tips should work and line up. The project car story said they had trouble getting the muf off. But I've had others say it was no problem. Also with nismo exhaust, the "Y" connection is closer to the ground, so any extreme lowering of the car will cause it to scratch the ground. It's also a lot louder from what I've been told.

Just curious, on the project car, did you like the nismo wheels? Light bastards.


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

I kinda like the stock ones better... at least in terms of color. Not a big fan of bronze wheels to begin with, but on the Smoke I don't think it matches up that well. The silver ones would probably look nicer. It would be perfect if they can make wheels that have something similar to the stock pattern and color but weigh less than 20 lbs each.


----------



## 2005SE-R (Sep 12, 2006)

check out edgeracing. Great prices and some lighter rims. I do 17's for racing. tires for 18's are just to dam expensive to replace.

http://www.edgeracing.com/wheels/flik/


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

Thanks for the tip. Tirerack doesn't even have an option for 17" on the SE-R. I have to go down to a base Altima to see what it would look like.


----------



## LoveAtFirstRev (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks for the tips . im really looking to get slotted rotors and a new intake system. its hard to find a full intake system any suggestions?


----------



## 2005SE-R (Sep 12, 2006)

Don't do it. Don't waste money on slotted rotors or drilled rotors. Purely for show. They were designed for older break pads that coated the rotors. The slots help break up the pads from coating. Drill are weaker rotors. They were for older pads that use a gas of some sort. The holes helped the gases release from the breaks. The SER rotors work very well. They are vented and do the job. 

If I were you, do the CAI (12-16hp gains). All other mods start to cost more, a lot more. Exhaust downpipe, Headers, suspension, upgrade chip.


----------



## LoveAtFirstRev (Sep 13, 2006)

what is the CAI ? also i was wondering if anyone has tried to replace their TCS button with a toggle switch if its even possible, its pretty irritating to be blasting off the line, only to have youre rpm's cut in half by the TCS. if you forget to turn it off before hand. also the intake looks like it doesent breath well. thats why i want a new system that looks like it can breath better. could i be wrong?


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

LoveAtFirstRev said:


> what is the CAI ? also i was wondering if anyone has tried to replace their TCS button with a toggle switch if its even possible, its pretty irritating to be blasting off the line, only to have youre rpm's cut in half by the TCS. if you forget to turn it off before hand. also the intake looks like it doesent breath well. thats why i want a new system that looks like it can breath better. could i be wrong?


CAI = Cold Air Intake, so yes, the stock intake doesn't breathe well. Can't help you with the TCS thing. Maybe get into the habit of turning it off when you start the car, like right after you disengage the parking brake.


----------



## 2005SE-R (Sep 12, 2006)

Yes. the stock one is in an odd place. right next to the engine. as acriml01 said, it doesn't breathe well at all. it pulls in warm air and the engine perfoms better with cold rich air. the nismo CAI move the intake down and away from the engine, actually down and in front of the left fender.

I see you're new to the forum. I would suggest trying thread searches or goggle search if you have question before posting. You learn a lot buy doing so.


----------

